# Is this kid really good?



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

She was 7 years and 10 months old when this video was recorded. After 1 year piano education.





Please don't compare her with others. I need some advices about her pharasing, control or etc . And please talk about her progression and musicianship. Regards


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes, very good. If you wanted to get picky she could have a little lighter of a touch in places and she rushes some of the phrases. Also, I'm sorry but I really don't believe this is after only a year of lessons- but if she is 8 (and this I do believe), and your wondering if she has a shot to play professionally, then of course she does. Some major conservatories might even accept her now (Curtis likes to take young students and foster the talent for years- ala Hilary Hahn).


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

Nix said:


> Yes, very good. If you wanted to get picky she could have a little lighter of a touch in places and she rushes some of the phrases. Also, I'm sorry but I really don't believe this is after only a year of lessons- but if she is 8 (and this I do believe), and your wondering if she has a shot to play professionally, then of course she does. Some major conservatories might even accept her now (Curtis likes to take young students and foster the talent for years- ala Hilary Hahn).


Thank you for your comment. One more question: Which one is better? Julliard or Curtis?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In my highly unreliable opinion, Curtis is 'better' for pianists.


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> In my highly unreliable opinion, Curtis is 'better' for pianists.


Thank you so much...


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

simgekivilcim said:


> Thank you for your comment. One more question: Which one is better? Julliard or Curtis?


Curtis... Julliard isn't doing so great right now. Also, Curtis pays for all of its students tuition- but it's also the most competitive school in the nation.


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

Nix said:


> Curtis... Julliard isn't doing so great right now. Also, Curtis pays for all of its students tuition- but it's also the most competitive school in the nation.


Thank you very much..


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

*Please critique her...*









]


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

simgekivilcim, the two latest videos are awesome! Is she your daughter or a friend? Maybe these pieces call for a little less volume in the left hand. Sculpting the melody in the right hand is a completely subjective task, but she has the notes under her fingers so all she has to do now is enjoy the sound and take inspiration from other pianists.


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

*Bach French Suite No.3*


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

*Debussy Prelude ( Bruyères )*


----------



## simgekivilcim (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. She is my friends daughter.


----------

